# World Record Asian Carp...



## G3_Guy (May 10, 2008)

Check out this video about a 96lb Asian Carp caught with a bow & arrow.

https://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/index.php?cl=7749864


----------



## jkbirocz (May 10, 2008)

That thing is a monster. Could not have been that hard of a shot, or a fight for that matter. 96lb carp versus a 250lb+ man. That guy was pretty impatient, I fight 15lb carp for longer than 10 mins...and I never enter the water to wrassle it. That is a massive fish though, he should get it mounted :roll: 

How will the record be stated, 92lb carp shot and wrassled to the bank?

I think that fish deserves the record, not the man. It was much harder for the fish to get that big than it was for the man.


----------



## Zman (May 10, 2008)

:shock: 

That's a beast!


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 10, 2008)

Only slightly larger than my biggest gar shot today. :lol: 

That's a hoss... and an invasive species hoss that should be removed from the river.

I can already tell that I'm going to have a ball posting pics of dead critters on here this fall. :twisted:


----------



## Jim (May 10, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> I can already tell that I'm going to have a ball posting pics of dead critters on here this fall. :twisted:



:shock: 


I'm hoping I Kill a Deer this year!


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 10, 2008)

Jim said:


> :shock:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I Kill a Deer this year!



Come to western KY. You'll probably run over one of the things in the truck before you can get to your deer stand. :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (May 11, 2008)

> I think that fish deserves the record, not the man. It was much harder for the fish to get that big than it was for the man.



Lol, you've got a point there, lol! :lol:


----------



## BLK fisher (May 11, 2008)

WOW on that fish.


----------

